# Question for the experts



## minstrel (Mar 5, 2008)

I currently own a 2BR Gold (1880 pts) with Hyatt in San Antonio. Have used it for trading mostly. I am now considering buying more points. Given the kids' school closure and our vacation schedule, I think we will be fine with around 2500 points. So, I can buy a resale for the extra points (say 920 more points), or I can sell my current week for a 3BR Gold in San Antonio (2520). The advantage of the latter is I am not stuck with two annual maintenance fees. The disadvantage is the hassle - and additional expenses - of both buying and selling. 

Is it reasonable to expect to get a 920 pt resale (in, say, Sedona, San Antonio, Tahoe)  for around 7K? Suspect it would cost me about the same to sell the 2BR in San Antonio and buy a 3 BR (say, I buy a 2520 pts for 21-22K, and sell the 1880 for 14-15K). 

What would the experts recommend? Any web-sites or agents that might be useful?


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 5, 2008)

minstrel said:


> I currently own a 2BR Gold (1880 pts) with Hyatt in San Antonio. Have used it for trading mostly. I am now considering buying more points. Given the kids' school closure and our vacation schedule, I think we will be fine with around 2500 points. So, I can buy a resale for the extra points (say 920 more points), or I can sell my current week for a 3BR Gold in San Antonio (2520). The advantage of the latter is I am not stuck with two annual maintenance fees. The disadvantage is the hassle - and additional expenses - of both buying and selling.
> 
> Is it reasonable to expect to get a 920 pt resale (in, say, Sedona, San Antonio, Tahoe)  for around 7K? Suspect it would cost me about the same to sell the 2BR in San Antonio and buy a 3 BR (say, I buy a 2520 pts for 21-22K, and sell the 1880 for 14-15K).
> 
> What would the experts recommend? Any web-sites or agents that might be useful?




Personally I would look for another 1880 or 1400.  You will not find a 920 point in Tahoe only 2 bedrooms.   I personally would make offers at any level with your price being at 7k you never know you might find a 1400 point owner wanting to sell.  You can find a 1300 and 1100 for that price.  You might find 920 in texas or sedona with a lower MF's for a 1 bedroom compared too a 2 bedroom unit.   You need to check on what a 3 bedroom MF's are big $$$ compared to 1,2 bedroom unit.

i feel you never can have too many hyatt points even with the new hyatt resorts coming on line.  4000-4400 points give you 2 full weeks almost any season in a 2 bedroom unit. Great vacation time!!!

Many places have Hyatt timeshares for sale just do a search on the internet.

Good luck and Happy hunting for your new Hyatt


----------



## Denise L (Mar 5, 2008)

I am not an expert, but I am also looking at more Hyatt points. I'm trying to either justify another maintenance fee, or thinking about selling my week and getting a higher point week.

As it looks now, I could easily use 2200 pts per year, and that doesn't take into account NYC when that opens up.  On the other hand, if I wanted at least 2200 (say a week in NY) and 880 (midweek stay at Tahoe), I'd need at least 3080 pts anyhow, so I'd have to buy two weeks. But I want to go to Carmel too, and SoCal when that opens up, so you can see how I keep needing more points.

I think I will try to add on at least another 1400 and maybe 1880 if I can rob a bank....


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 5, 2008)

Denise L said:


> I am not an expert, but I am also looking at more Hyatt points. I'm trying to either justify another maintenance fee, or thinking about selling my week and getting a higher point week.
> 
> As it looks now, I could easily use 2200 pts per year, and that doesn't take into account NYC when that opens up.  On the other hand, if I wanted at least 2200 (say a week in NY) and 880 (midweek stay at Tahoe), I'd need at least 3080 pts anyhow, so I'd have to buy two weeks. But I want to go to Carmel too, and SoCal when that opens up, so you can see how I keep needing more points.
> 
> I think I will try to add on at least another 1400 and maybe 1880 if I can rob a bank....



Denise,

Remember always try to buy at least 1880 or higher hyatt points. Why pay MF's  on 1400,1300 or 1100 point weeks when at 1880,2000 or 2200 points you can get a lot more usage for the same MF's. Im so glad you like Hyatt and the Hyatt system.

A great level is 4000-4400 points for 1 family.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 5, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Personally I would look for another 1880 or 1400.  You will not find a 920 point in Tahoe only 2 bedrooms.   I personally would make offers at any level with your price being at 7k you never know you might find a 1400 point owner wanting to sell.  You can find a 1300 and 1100 for that price.  You might find 920 in texas or sedona with a lower MF's for a 1 bedroom compared too a 2 bedroom unit.   You need to check on what a 3 bedroom MF's are big $$$ compared to 1,2 bedroom unit.
> 
> i feel you never can have too many hyatt points even with the new hyatt resorts coming on line.  4000-4400 points give you 2 full weeks almost any season in a 2 bedroom unit. Great vacation time!!!
> 
> ...



Let me ask another question. If I go with your suggestion and buy another 1880 pt resale, can I combine my two sets of points (total of 3760) to trade into a 2200 point week? This is assuming both sets of points are in CUP.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 5, 2008)

minstrel said:


> Let me ask another question. If I go with your suggestion and buy another 1880 pt resale, can I combine my two sets of points (total of 3760) to trade into a 2200 point week? This is assuming both sets of points are in CUP.



YES YES YES!!!!! You can use your 3760 points any way you wish!!!  That is why some of us really love Hyatt. Make sure your  title of your new Hyatt is titled the same as the old, then you are fine. 
 If you do it really good and have a few friends or family members you can get 4,5,6,7,8 weeks that all combine together then you and your friends (good) and family members (good ones only) have access to tons of Hyatt points.
We have access right now to over 8k one one account and our other friends have access to 9k in their account. So we can trade on paper among ourselves it makes it great for all 4 families,friends involved because some years we might run out of points or want to stay longer that 2200 week like 11 days,

I know this is confusing just buy another week you can always use those points just get a high value week 1880,2000,2200.

Good luck and Happy Hunting for Hyatt week.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 7, 2008)

Just one more question. What I buy depends a lot upon what ski resort can I trade for in Week 11 (spring break). Aspen, Beaver Creek or Breck will cost 2200 points....on the other hand, if that trade is not too likely and I end up trading into an Interval ski resort, I will only need 1300 points.

So the big question is, how successful have people been trading into Hyatt's Aspen, Beaver Creek or Breckenridge resorts in mid-March, the peak ski season?

Thanks for all the help, folks.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 7, 2008)

minstrel said:


> Just one more question. What I buy depends a lot upon what ski resort can I trade for in Week 11 (spring break). Aspen, Beaver Creek or Breck will cost 2200 points....on the other hand, if that trade is not too likely and I end up trading into an Interval ski resort, I will only need 1300 points.
> 
> So the big question is, how successful have people been trading into Hyatt's Aspen, Beaver Creek or Breckenridge resorts in mid-March, the peak ski season?
> 
> Thanks for all the help, folks.


Yes you can trade in to all the different Hyatt's even during ski season if you plan ahead and you have enough points. remember 2200 get you a 2 bedroom any season and 1450 points get you a 1 bedroom any season. 
Also remember spring break is different for every school district so some have weeks 8,9,10,11.

Finally remember if the Hyatt owner in the ski week does not give up thier week you are not going to get it. Co hyatts cost a whole lot more that what you are going to pay. So be happy when you get a week every few years.  Dont get greedy and think you are going to get it every year yes you might but you might not also.

Good luck and start buying.


----------



## Kal (Mar 7, 2008)

If you are basing your purchase decision on getting into a PRIME ski week in Colorado, you need to think hard about that approach.  Owners of these weeks are not likely to turn those weeks into the Club.  As a minimum they can rent them themselves for a considerable return.  More importantly, the owners also have points in the off-season.  Those are the points they would likely use for reserving Hyatt units elsewhere.  That means they don't need points from a prime week for their travels.

However, you might snag a prime week every few years so the system does work.  There's just not a lot of availability.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kal said:


> If you are basing your purchase decision on getting into a PRIME ski week in Colorado, you need to think hard about that approach.  Owners of these weeks are not likely to turn those weeks into the Club.  As a minimum they can rent them themselves for a considerable return.  More importantly, the owners also have points in the off-season.  Those are the points they would likely use for reserving Hyatt units elsewhere.  That means they don't need points from a prime week for their travels.
> 
> However, you might snag a prime week every few years so the system does work.  There's just not a lot of availability.



Kal is 100% correct!!!


----------



## seatrout (Mar 7, 2008)

minstrel said:


> trading into an Interval ski resort, I will only need 1300 points.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, folks.




It is possible-- but not easy to trade into a quality ski resort during peak ski week.

I own two ski week at Parkcity-- In the many years that I owned it-- we have never deposit- Why deposit, when you can rent for  much more money??
The best way to get ski week during peak holiday is to own it.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, that helps a lot. Unfortunately...no plans of buying a peak ski week anytime soon. How is it that Hyatt High Sierra Lodge does not have Week 11 as Diamond (or even Platinum)? It is still ski season in Tahoe at that time of the year.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 7, 2008)

minstrel said:


> Well, that helps a lot. Unfortunately...no plans of buying a peak ski week anytime soon. How is it that Hyatt High Sierra Lodge does not have Week 11 as Diamond (or even Platinum)? It is still ski season in Tahoe at that time of the year.



Yes week 11 is a ski week just look at the snow out here right now in tahoe. Northstar will  be 2000 or 2200 points because it will be a ski in ski out resort.

Look at your owners packet or Kal's website it gives all the dates and points needed!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 8, 2008)

Denise L said:


> I am not an expert, but I am also looking at more Hyatt points. I'm trying to either justify another maintenance fee, or thinking about selling my week and getting a higher point week.
> 
> As it looks now, I could easily use 2200 pts per year, and that doesn't take into account NYC when that opens up.  On the other hand, if I wanted at least 2200 (say a week in NY) and 880 (midweek stay at Tahoe), I'd need at least 3080 pts anyhow, so I'd have to buy two weeks. But I want to go to Carmel too, and SoCal when that opens up, so you can see how I keep needing more points.
> 
> I think I will try to add on at least another 1400 and maybe 1880 if I can rob a bank....




Ill drive the get-a-way car


----------

